# question for woodturners



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi all,

i have a customer that loves hunting and is making turkey calls. he does this on a lathe.

he bought some stock from a company called Hutt. it says it is an epoxy. it has a nice veining of color in it. i would almost call it an acrylic.

he wants me to cut it into samll pieces for him. i have a thin rip jig.but my question is will the tablesaw cut it????


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

I would suggest using the band saw..

=======



levon said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have a customer that loves hunting and is making turkey calls. he does this on a lathe.
> 
> ...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ditto what Bob said. I would cut it on a bandsaw.


----------

